# Flowers in the rain



## carlos58 (Mar 18, 2011)

hello everyone


----------



## mhk1058 (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 20, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## ChrisA (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely shots.  Like both, but my favorite is the first.


----------



## Vespa (Mar 21, 2011)

Both are nice but I am a bigger fan of number two!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work Carlos.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice...lovely light, esp like 2.


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Mar 24, 2011)

What lens did you use for these? I'm about to purchase a macro lens.


----------



## mishele (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm diggin #1. :thumbup:


----------



## Miladymimi (Mar 24, 2011)

Both are beautiful, but 2 is my favorite.


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments
I use 70/180 macro nikon


----------



## Davor (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful captures! I especially love number one


----------

